# New to sweeping



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

I would kinda like to check out this p-lot sweeping business. Where is the best place to find equipment. What is the initial investment?


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

It all depends on how much you want to spend. A new tymco 210 with cabover will st you back about 68,000 new but you can get a real nice used machine for 6,000-8,000. Look on schwarze web page they have all you awnser for getting in the business reserch everything. Find a sweeper that is good for you they even have sweepers out that run on hydraulics eliminating the use of the rear engine. EXTREMLY QUIT! Everyone up here is switching thier fleet over but it can be pricey. Let me know if you have anymore questions. 

Jeff Smith 
JRS


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

Is is hard to learn how to run a sweeper effectively. The guys at my local shopping mall just drive around aimlessly. Don't see how that could be efficient.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

As far as finding about equipment, you have started the same way I did. I had some customers ask about service, read all the threads in this sweeper forum, and searched the web. I decided on a tow behind unit, talked to 3 different guys that ran them, and started looking for equipment. There are some real knowledgeable guys here, I don't claim to be one of them, but do feel a little common sense a lot of ambition can take you far. Dwan's posts are great. He seems to be a wealth of info. 
As far as driving around aimlessly, maybe they are, or maybe that is what they are willing to do for what they are getting paid. Like i said, I am new to the sweeping business, but sometimes feel that is what I am doing. I worded my contracts so myself and my customer's both knew what was being delivered in service. I told them 5 nights per week (5 nights by their request)and based on an average of 2 hours per night (based on input from other guys doing comparable parking lots with comparable equipment). This way, I can concentrate on different areas of their lots each night to receive 100% sweeping coverage so by the end of the week they are 100% covered. After we cover the area of concentration for the night, it is kinda aimless driving just to make sure we are picking up the obvious cans, bags, wrappers, etc in the other parts of the lot each night. In the morning there are no sections of parking lot with major trash, and one section of the lot is 100% covered. 
I don't know if this makes sense, or is the norm, but it worked to satisfy my customers and earn the contracts, and works for me so I am not sweeping for 3-4 hours each night if I only expected a couple hours when I bid the job. Both parties are being fairly compensated. We already mow, and plow these existing customers and I already have a trust factor and relationship with them, so it worked. I don't know if I could land contracts this size without already having a working relationship. Good luck, and I hope this has helped.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

It all depends some guys sweep half the lot every other time. So they are not there forever sweeping the whole thing some guys just drive around the lot and look for litter and trash. Its not hard. Get a cabover! regular truck with sweepers are hard to turn and cab over turning radius is awsome


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

i'd look for some used stuff on the internet


----------

